# Comment about the user above.



## Chris

Just like the title says, comment about the user above you.


----------



## Chris

^ Is the starter of this thread.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ Likes to fish and doesn't get to go enough.


----------



## havasu

Uses the abbreviation, ODNT!


----------



## Kelowna

Has a pontoon boat.


----------



## havasu

^ believes he is Tiger Woods, sans the gals.


----------



## Chris

^ Has cool rechargeable flashlights.


----------



## Chris

^ Is all alone in here today.....


----------



## Chris

^ Is gonna run around naked.....


----------



## havasu

^ has caused my eyes to start burning badly!


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ needs welding goggles.


----------



## Chris

^ Is too old to care about the eye sight.


----------



## ME87

^  is on a boat

[ame]http://youtu.be/dvMt9C4DPu8[/ame]


----------



## Chris

^ I didn't know if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## ME87

Chris said:


> ^ I didn't know if I should laugh or cry.



Lol, I just watched the embedded video and it's not even the right one


----------



## Chris

^ That was a funny looking white guy.


----------



## Chris

^ Is not wearing pants.


----------



## Chris

^ Is smoking a Brisket and pork shoulder today.


----------



## havasu

^ must be nice.


----------



## Chris

^ is still on vacation gettin a spray tan.


----------



## Mickm

^ has a cool boat and spray tan.


----------



## cruzn57

^^^^^^^^^^^
WAYYYYYYYYYYYY to much free time  on their hands!


(directed towards  chris)


----------



## Chris

^ Also has a lot of free time on his hands.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ Is going shopping for pork products next week for the first ever Garage Retreat BBQ fest.   :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris

^ Is gonna come help smoke some pork.


----------



## Chris

^ Is boiling his buck head and it's gross.


----------



## Chris

^ Is here all alone this evening.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ Forgot to turn on the bars open sign...


----------



## Chris

^ Forgot to show up and remind me.


----------



## Chris

^ Doesn't want to go to work today.


----------



## MarkWood

^never wants to go to work today!?


----------



## MarkWood

^wishes the apartment dweller would have been home this morning like she was supposed to be at 8:30 AM so I could have painted the inside of her apartment instead of going home and not making any money today!


----------



## Chris

^Made money yesterday.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Would rather change diapers than get my Ranger fixed up.


----------



## Chris

^ Doesn't know I am working in my garage today. Making room for the boat to fit back in.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^Should kick the guy above him in the a$$ for not cleaning_ his_ garage, wait...what???


----------



## MarkWood

^Old dogs cant learn new tricks.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Speaks volumes of truth.


----------



## Chris

^ Sells roofing


----------



## oldognewtrick

^Brewer of fine beer.


----------



## Chris

^ Is going to smoke some good meat soon.


----------



## havasu

^ Never showed pics of his newly cleaned garage, so are we to assume this wasn't done yet?


----------



## Chris

^ Knows it is not done yet and probably never will.


----------



## havasu

It's taken years but < can read ^ like a good book


----------



## Chris

^ Knows that eveytime I start my garage project I end up building things like a bar and RV parking.


----------



## havasu

^ Has yet to show pics of his RV on his new slab. Has ^ also thought of adding a black water dump station to the slab?


----------



## Chris

^ Doesn't know I am waiting as long as possible to put RV on pad^also knows I got lazy and didn't add sewer or water to said pad like ^ should have.

<Has sewer dump on other driveway already.


----------



## havasu

^ Is going to park his RV on his pad about 10 minutes after he gets into his next argument with the little lady. 

"Dad's pad when Mom's mad!"


----------



## Chris

^ Is correct and knows it will be like a vacation out there, i will still have my bar and AC.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^has identified the meaning of life.


----------



## Chris

^Wants to join me.


----------



## havasu

^ forgot to include <


----------



## Chris

^ Knows he is welcome. and I am making Yard house Mac N Cheese tonight.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^Forgot to post the recipe.


----------



## Chris

^ Wants this.

Ingredients: 1 lb Macaroni
6 tbps. Butter
1/4 cup all purpose Flour
3 cups whole Milk, heated
8 oz Sharp cheddar cheese, grated
8 oz Monterey Jack cheese, grated
4 oz Gorgonzola cheese, crumbled or Feta
1 cup of diced fresh Cremini Mushrooms, sauted
10 slices of Applewood Bacon
1 cup Sourdough breadcrumbs
1 cup fresh Cremini Mushrooms, quartered
1/4 teaspoon Salt & ground Black Pepper
2-3 pieces of grilled Chicken, sliced
Black Truffle Oil
Preparation: Preheat oven to 350 F.
Boil pasta until slightly underdone & drain. It will cook more in the oven.
In a small pan saute 1/2 cup mushrooms, set aside.
In a medium saucepan simmer milk , add salt & pepper then set aside.
Take sourdough bread and create 1 cup bread crumbs, set aside.
In a large saucepan melt 4 T of butter over medium heat. Whisk in flour, then milk. Bring to boil. Remove from heat. Add Cheddar & Jack cheeses mixing well.
In an extra large bowl place pasta, mix in cheese mixture, add chicken, and sauted mushrooms.
Fold in Gorgonzola.
Spray a large csserole dish with Non-Stick cooking spray, or grease with butter. Spread pasta mixture into dish. Sprinkle bread crumbs on top.
Melt remaining butter and drip over crumbs.
Bake in oven, uncovered 40 minutes and lightly browned on top.
Cook bacon, drain, pat off excess grease, and crumble. Cook remaining mushrooms in small amount of bacon grease while pasta is cooking, set aside.
Once top of pasta dish is lightly browned and done remove from oven.
Serve pasta in serving bowls, top each with crumbled bacon and mushrooms. Drizzle truffle oil around edges of pasta and serve.
Serves: 6-8


----------



## Chris

Oh boy was it great.


----------



## havasu

^ failed to follow thread instructions AND forgot to take pictures for us all.


----------



## Chris

^ Didn't get to try it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^Has some great recipes!


----------



## Chris

^ Knows I enjoy cooking and enjoy eating even more.


----------



## MarkWood

^needs to make some and bring it to Ga! On second thought wait till you get here to make it it will be cold after the drive...........


----------



## havasu

^ has Georgia on his mind...


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ Has dissapeared...


----------



## havasu

^ is incorrect


----------



## Chris

Went to the fair and gave away a retirement check.


----------



## havasu

^^ and now has a tummy ache from the crap ingested yesterday


----------



## Deckape

^ Doesn't share his beer, just waves it at you.


----------



## Chris

^ Is back!

..........


----------



## m-swerb

^ has a boat.


----------



## Chris

^ Has another new garage.


----------



## MarkWood

^has too many trucks and should donate one to Mark Wood Custom Carpentry.


----------



## MarkWood

^is having serious problems with his leg and is probably gonna have to spend his truck fund on Stupid Dr. Bills


----------



## MarkWood

^ should never let the homeowner provide material again, it never works out......


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ Can apply for Obummer care today...


----------



## MarkWood

^ can do the same


----------



## MarkWood

^blames the govt and obummer for his current medical situation. And also knows that insurance is a big cause of high medical cost.


----------



## MarkWood

Is going to work now needs to make some dr money


----------



## Chris

^ Needs to win the lotto.


----------



## MarkWood

^Needs to buy me a ticket.


----------



## MarkWood

Doesnt really need lotto money, just needs steady work year round.


----------



## havasu

^ is talking to himself....


----------



## oldognewtrick

^Is quickly becoming an authority on the requirements of a hearth on a fireplace.


----------



## Chris

^ Is talking about something I have no idea of.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^needs to pay attention.


----------



## MarkWood

^still has no new tricks


----------



## Chris

^Has old tricks hidden in the closet.


----------



## havasu

^ has a swollen head thanks to Austin


----------



## Chris

^ Doesn't know how much it hurts...


----------



## oldognewtrick

^must surely feel better by now... Maybe not


----------



## MarkWood

^is a roofer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ sitting patiently at the front window, looking down the street, waiting for the return of his Jeep.


----------



## Chris

^ Sitting patiently at his front window looking at his jeep.


----------



## MarkWood

^Needs to work on his jeep.............


----------



## MarkWood

^Got his jeep back yesterday!


----------



## MarkWood

^needs hard doors to go with his new hard top.


----------



## MarkWood

^is talking to himself again..........


----------



## Chris

^ Entertains himself


----------



## MarkWood

^Still needs to work on his jeep.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ talking to himself is better than....oh, nevermind...


----------



## havasu

^ made a funny


----------



## Chris

^ Is far less hungover than I today.


----------



## havasu

^ probably correct as usual


----------



## Chris

^ Has ruined my hunting the last few weeks.


----------



## havasu

I told you that if you wear that "special" pink tank top, you would come home without any game.


----------



## Chris

But it is special?


----------



## havasu

^ It is if you are running away from hunters.


----------



## MarkWood

^ doesnt approve of chris killing things......


----------



## havasu

^ has me wrong. I'm just jealous that I can't find the time to hunt with him.


----------



## Chris

^ Doesn't know that time is all around us and we waste it everyday.


----------



## m-swerb

^ Is an administrator.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^Doesn't truly understand the complexity and social value of the Last Post Wins thread...


----------



## havasu

^ obviously ate his Wheaties this morning.


----------



## MarkWood

^Needs to make time to go kill something!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

^doesnt understand, only thing havasu kills is pitchers at Hooters...


----------



## havasu

^ was unaware I was taught by the best (dear old dad!) 

View attachment Dad at Hooters.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ didn't know I remembered that pic and the story of his dad.


----------



## havasu

Wow, good memory for an old guy!


----------



## Chris

^ shall not ruin my hunt this morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^hope you get a shot at bullwinkle today!


----------



## Riff_Raff

^ Reminds me of "Fractured Fairy Tales" and the old black and white DuMont TV set.


----------



## havasu

^ made me think deep to remember "Fractured Fairy Tales", but then thought...oh yeah, that was a great cartoon.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^should have activated the Way Back Machine...


----------



## Riff_Raff

^  <------- checking with Peabody right now.


----------



## Chris

^ knows Peabody is busy right now.


----------



## havasu

^ his grandpa told him about Peabody


----------



## havasu

^ is still a smart ***


----------



## Chris

^ Is still an ***


----------



## oldognewtrick

^Became a plumber so he could show his ***...


----------



## Chris

^ Should know I am close to a plumber but not a plumber......


----------



## havasu

^ is a hole digger with a plumber's ***


----------



## Chris

Is correct.....


----------



## havasu

^ forgot the ^...you've been 86'ed.


----------



## Chris

^ tried to kick me out.


----------



## havasu

^is correct ^^ has failed.


----------



## Chris

^is probably going to flake on stopping by my job site today.


----------



## havasu

^ take my place at the mandatory funeral today and I will


----------



## Chris

^ no deal.


----------



## havasu

^ missing out on great hugs from fat girls in tight black dresses.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^I see you've meet my sister in law...


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> ^ his grandpa told him about Peabody



^ as told by his father.


----------



## Chris

^ Is up to no good.


----------



## havasu

^ Never told us if he fixed his own plumbing.


----------



## Chris

^ knows that if I didn't I probably shouldn't own a utility company.


----------



## havasu

^ will be having a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Chris

^ Is correct, just the three of us.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> ^ missing out on great hugs from fat girls in tight black dresses.




^ Knows my weakness


----------



## Chris

^ Has a weakness of the large.


----------



## havasu

^ works too much to realize his weaknesses.


----------



## Chris

^ Is correct


----------



## MarkWood

^cant make up his mind what truck he likes best?!  ^Has atleast One of everything!!


----------



## havasu

^ is realizing there are more great forums on the web.


----------



## MarkWood

^is making it hard to keep all these forum games straight.........IWIN!!!


----------



## havasu

^president.....oops, wrong game, I win as well Buckwheat!


----------



## MarkWood

^Didnt win!! BUT.........Im about to win!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

^ having a hard time keeping up with <


----------



## MarkWood

^ Will be laid up for a month or so so I'll have time to get ahead.......


----------



## MarkWood

^actually is working to much and does not have time to keep up with havasus retirement games!


----------



## MarkWood

^Is talking to himself again.........


----------



## havasu

^ couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## glock26USMC

^^Interesting character


----------



## oldognewtrick

^Interesting??? You must have posted from a cell phone with auto correct...


----------



## glock26USMC

^^ smart one


----------



## havasu

^ Takes a bite out of crime!


----------



## glock26USMC

^^ retired crime fighter


----------



## havasu

^^ Watches his dog fight crime as he sits in his cushy leather chair in the Sergeant's office.


----------



## MarkWood

^Hates hats


----------



## oldognewtrick

^Wears hats just to piss off havasu...


----------



## Chris

^Just pisses on Havasu.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ has finally realized what my wife discovered, thats what I do best...


----------



## havasu

^ Is considering enjoying life again.


----------



## Rusty

Is too old to enjoy life again.


----------



## havasu

^ Needs a haircut.


----------



## MarkWood

^hates hats


----------



## Rusty

^Likes hats


----------



## havasu

^ Has cute grandkids.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^Was spotted on the Garage Retreat security cam wearing a rather large Sombrero.


----------



## Chris

^ Is jealous of said sombrero.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ has an endless quest of home improvement projects.


----------



## havasu

^ Is contemplating a home improvement project.


----------



## Chris

^ Is working on a home improvement project.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ has a nice fireplace, free to a good home. Will not ship.


----------



## Rusty

^bilingual...speaks Woofie and English


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ also understands the launague of the wolf.


----------



## Chris

^ Is working today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^should be brewing beer instead of stealing the win in the Last Post Thread...


----------



## Chris

^ Is correct and knows I wish I had time but I keep way too many projects going on at any given time.


----------



## havasu

^ Flying to Boston just for the baked beans. Yep, he is extreme!


----------



## Chris

^Is meeting me out there for the smell.


----------



## havasu

Nope. I am setting up the Rancho Cucamonga fireworks show on Thursday and Friday. They say it is a promotion from our Kauai gig last year, but I think not!


----------



## Chris

You wouldn't have invited me anyway.


----------



## havasu

You're probably right but again, I myself don't want to be there.


----------



## Rusty

^Doesn't seem to be talking about previous poster.


----------



## havasu

^ Very observant. 


^^ Two lashes with a wet noodle.


----------



## Rusty

^Big  fan of Lady Gaga.


----------



## havasu

^Is unaware that I really dislike that Gaga freak.


----------



## Rusty

^Is unaware that I know he is president of Lady Gaga fan club.


----------



## Chris

^ only knows because he is the head paying member of said club.


----------



## MarkWood

^is having friday every day this week!


----------



## Chris

^ Is correct but with this head cold I have it feels like Monday.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^now understands why I don't like flying. Germs.....confined spaces...no thanks.


----------



## Riff_Raff

^Been holding the 'win' since summer of last year.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^digging up old bones.


----------



## havasu

^ an observant super moderator


----------



## Rusty

Likes hats.


----------



## havasu

^ just made me remember about them dumb hats


----------



## oldognewtrick

^you sending out free hats...


----------



## Riff_Raff

^soul food pimp


----------



## Barrie

Knows a pimp.




oldognewtrick said:


> ^you sending out free hats...



x2!!!!!!!!  :d


----------



## havasu

^ was a pimp...


----------



## Chris

^ knows I don't want the pimp but do the services they manage.


----------



## havasu

^ sore backs makes for a really bad customer for a pimp


----------



## Rusty

seems to know about pimp's customers


----------



## havasu

Your pretty young for a smart man, or vice versa.


----------



## Riff_Raff

^should be living in a beautiful new house.


----------



## havasu

^ is correct. I had two people look at my house for sale yesterday and already have two offers on it, with one being $8K more than my asking price. I'm now hoping for a bidding war.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^now realizes he under priced his house and is looking for the listing agent to have an up close and personal discussion...


----------



## havasu

^ Once again correct with a capital C


----------



## oldognewtrick

^realizes he made up the dif he had to boot to get the new house and is suddenly overcome with joy...


----------



## havasu

Yes soiree! ^ A smart man.


----------



## Chris

^ Has no idea how much pain I am n right now.


----------



## havasu

^ didn't advise whether he got an MRI or not, and what they found. More importantly, what kind of drugs did you get?


----------



## Chris

Good drugs but pain cuts right through them. I am on flexiril. Norco 10's and some other anti inflammatory and tonight the pain was so bad I almost puked. It's wierd because it comes and goes. This morning was very little pain. My neck got five times worse today after doing some work. MRI is scheduled for Tuesday. Also getting migraines. This is crappy. Wish it never happened.


----------



## havasu

^ that really sucks. Sorry to hear...


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> ^now realizes he under priced his house and is looking for the listing agent to have an up close and personal discussion...



^ Made me chuckle


----------



## havasu

^ New name is Chuckles The Clown!


----------



## Rusty

hates internet forums.


----------



## havasu

Watches political topics on forums as closely as he can.


----------



## Rusty

Thinks he is retired, but isn't.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^just thinks he's retired...


----------



## Rusty

Tried to retire on life savings, but $1.29 doesn't go as far as it once did.


----------



## havasu

^Happy that New England won the Super Bowl 
< Unhappy that Seattle lost the Super Bowl
V Happy football is over?


----------



## Riff_Raff

^same sad Seahawks boat as me.
< wished Seahawks could have lost to the Ravens if they wanted to throw it away like that.


----------



## havasu

^ beside himself


----------



## Chris

^ Wants a dream home


----------



## havasu

^ has a dream home.


----------



## Chris

^Had a dream in a home once.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^dreams of chasing whitetalls in the great mid-west...


----------



## havasu

^ dreams of chasing tail.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^dreams of being a real estate mogul.

If I chased it, I forget what to do with it if I caught it...


----------



## havasu

^Grabs his own butt and thinks, "did I just get a piece of arse?"


----------



## Rusty

Has wet dreams


----------



## havasu

^ all dried up!


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> Has wet dreams





havasu said:


> ^ all dried up!






^Needs to cross a donkey with a Maui onion.


----------

